

The Magic of Macros: Lighting-Fast Templating in ClojureScript - jongold
http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2013/1/22/the-magic-of-macros-lighting-fast-templating-in-clojurescript

======
aria
Author here. Happy to answer any questions or concerns!

~~~
malandrew
I wouldn't mind seeing more concrete examples, perhaps distilled from
Prismatic's codebase. Macros are one of those topics where several real
examples are super useful in demonstrating how it is more broadly useful than
people initially intuit. It's one of those "Gee, that's cool and looks pretty
useful, but off the top of my head I can't think many ways in which I'd use
that in my own programming projects. I wish there were enough examples to
deduce a generic pattern that naturally comes to me when working on my own
code."

